# anyone in Lake Havasu City,AZ?



## cruzn57 (Aug 9, 2012)

reported to be 115 degrees, and 119 tomorrow,
spoke to a buddy who lives there,  said 117 today, and over 120 tomorrow!
Gee,  ya think my ice cream might melt?

it's 110 here, , and I thought THIS was the cooler part or AZ??

A/C DON'T FAIL ME NOW!!!!!!


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 9, 2012)

and have to work at night as the blacktop melts and runs off to the side of the road.
the paving machine is so hot , the have to ice it down so it'll work.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 9, 2012)

Water and hot tar...not a good mix. Things happen really quick when the two get together. 

It was hot here, but it's suppose to cool off. 83 and 63 the next couple days.


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2012)

Must be nice, it was 112 here today as I was digging trenches. It was great!


----------



## havasu (Aug 10, 2012)

I was up in Lake Arrowhead with my cousin yesterday. It was sure nice to be in that 80 degree weather, but we figured the women would appreciate us coming home last night, which wasn't a good move for anyone. We got one mile from his Arrowhead house, and his car's computer went haywire, forcing us to return to the house where we indulged with some cocktails in his bar room. We then got a tow to take the car 70 miles away so it can be repaired. Thankfully, I have the 100 mile AAA towing! 

View attachment 1340059093744.jpg


View attachment 1344568618164.jpg


View attachment 1344617510278.jpg


View attachment 1344619703847.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 10, 2012)

Dang, sorry you had to suffer through all that...


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2012)

What a crappy day Havasu. I would hate to be you.


----------



## havasu (Aug 11, 2012)

I appreciate all the concerns folks. I'll try to forget this torture as we return on Saturday to pick up where we left off.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 11, 2012)

havasu said:


> I appreciate all the concerns folks. I'll try to forget this torture as we return on Saturday to pick up where we left off.



SOooo...things going better? Need a rescue ride?


----------



## havasu (Aug 11, 2012)

We postponed today's trip and will resume next Saturday when our schedules are less filled. This damn retirement stuff sure keeps one busy!


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2012)

Let me know if you make all the way up the mountain next week, I'll be at my mountain house relaxing in the cooler weather or sitting on the lake sipping a cold one.


----------



## havasu (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't blame you one bit. It is sooo nice up there!


----------

